# TDU 2 Fehler 0xc0000142



## Helvete (11. Oktober 2012)

Hallo ich habe seit einiger zeit ein Problem das mein Tdu nicht mehr starten will. 
Ich bekomme immer den Fehler ,,Die Anwendung konnte nicht korrekt gestartet werden (0xc0000142)... 
Es ist nur bei dem Spiel so. Ich habe die Steam Version und auch schon neu Heruntergeladen, aber ohne Erfolg.
Wenn ich Steam nach Fehlern durchsuche findet er auch 18 Dateien die nicht überprüft werden können und ladet sich die neu herunter.
Aber das Spiel will einfach nicht mehr -.- ich hoffe ihr habt ein paar Tipps für mich????


----------



## GxGamer (11. Oktober 2012)

Schonmal neu installiert? Sytseminfos, Betriebssystem?


----------



## Helvete (12. Oktober 2012)

Ja neu installiert ist es, neu runtergeladen auch.
PC steht in meiner Signatur und das Betriebssystem ist Win 7 64 bit


----------



## steffen0278 (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab das Problem, das er mein Passwort nicht mehr nimmt. Und reseten geht nicht. Bekomme ne E-Mail von Atari, aber da steht nix von Passwortreset.


----------



## Willforce (17. Oktober 2012)

Weil die bei ATARI die Server umgestellt haben.
Da wurden auch Mails rausgeschickt, die bei der umstellung des Accounts helfen.
Wenn Du das nicht gemacht hast, musst Du dich an den Atari Support wenden oder Du richtest dir einfach einen neuen Account ein.
Solltest Du dein Savegame nicht gesichert haben, musst Du ganzz neu starten, da bei TDU nur lokal gespeichert wird.


----------



## steffen0278 (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich werd wahnsinnig. Klappt einfach nicht. Ich bekomme keine registrierungs-Mail. Und somit kann ich mich auch nicht mit nem neuen Profil anmelden. Spielstand hab ich noch. War bei 85%.


----------



## Oxid (3. November 2012)

ich hatte letztens auch mal wieder bock auf ne runde tdu2 und konnte mich dann auch nicht mehr einloggen und mir auch keinen neuen account erstellen. gibts dafür mittlerweile eine lösung?


----------

